# Die Masche der Brüder



## drboe (5 Oktober 2006)

Interessanter Artikel zur Abo-Masche der Firma [...] GbR in Spiegel-Online



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Brüder, die mit Internet-Abzockereien vermutlich schon mehrere Millionen Euro umsetzten, interessiert sich nun neben den Verbraucherzentralen auch die Staatsanwaltschaft. Mindestens 1200 Anzeigen stapeln sich in den Amtsstuben, und täglich werden es mehr. Inzwischen melden sich auch Geschädigte, die behaupten, nie auf einer der Schmidtlein-Seiten ihre Daten preisgegeben zu haben.


Aber es heisst auch



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher ist es niemandem gelungen, diese Strukturen aufzubrechen. Denn in der Regel nutzen die findigen Geschäftemacher nur Gesetzeslücken aus, bis ihnen Ärger droht. Dann ändern sie ihre Masche.


Das wird wohl stimmen. 

M. Boettcher

*[Virenscanner: Firmenname wurde vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## A John (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



drboe schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel zur Abo-Masche der Firma [...] in Spiegel-Online


Eng wird es für die wohl erst, wenn auch der Fiskus Witterung aufnimmt.
Solange nur normale Bürger geschädigt werden, tut sich die Justiz erfahrungsgemäß schwer, bei komplexen sachverhalten dem Recht Geltung zu verschaffen. Warum das so ist, kann man hier nachlesen:
Statt eines Urteils schickte das Landgericht München II dem Kläger einen Serienbrief, unterzeichnet von drei Richtern der neunten Zivilkammer. Man sehe leider »keine andere Möglichkeit«, schreiben die Spezialisten für Bankrecht, als dieses und zahlreiche ähnliche Verfahren »für eine derzeit nicht absehbare Dauer unbearbeitet zu lassen«. Zunächst einmal wolle man sich jenen Prozessen widmen, »die teilweise bereits seit 1995 bei Gericht anhängig sind«.

Und noch einen aus der "Süddeutschen":
"Die Staatsanwaltschaften im Bereich Wirtschaftskriminaliät sind völlig überfordert, weil sie unter Personalmangel leiden und dazu noch schlecht geschult sind"

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



drboe schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob das wohl so stimmt? Auf der Suche nach kostenlosen Songtexten kam ich neulich auf die Seite von golyrics.d*. Die Anmeldefenster zu dem kostenlosen Dienst wurde von einem anderen Fenster überdeckt, das war das Anmeldefenster von songtexte-heute.com. Geschickt "eingeschädelt" - die Abmaße des Frames waren genau so, dass das Originalfenster von golyr überdeckt wurde. Schaut es euch an - so kommen z. B. die Gerüchte auf, die Geschädigten wären nie auf der Seite gewesen, vielleicht nur nicht bewusst. Spätestes bei der E-Mail nach der Anmeldung sollte man sich darüber aber Gedanken machen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*

Man muss im Internet aufpassen, dass man immer schön vorsichtig surft, um nicht auf einer gefährlichen _Ölspur_ auszurutschen. Hatten die (die man vom Augenschein fast für die Macher von gol* halten könnte) nicht mal Fenster mit Werbung von O2, wo oben stand "kostenlos sms" und so? Das Angebot kam dann freilich nicht von O2, sondern von ...
Du erinnerst Dich?


----------



## drboe (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



A John schrieb:


> Eng wird es für die wohl erst, wenn auch der Fiskus Witterung aufnimmt.


M. E. bedeutet die Masche zum Übertölpeln zahlloser Internetbenutzer nicht, dass auch der Fiskus geschädigt wird. Denn dann wäre es ja einfach: auch Al Capone wurde _nur_ wegen Steuerhinterziehung verurteilt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



Reducal schrieb:


> Geschickt "eingeschädelt" - die Abmaße des Frames waren genau so, dass das Originalfenster von golyr überdeckt wurde.


Bei mir - Firefox 1.5 auf Windows XP - ist das PopUp-Fenster erheblich kleiner und überdeckt die Originalseite nicht völlig/paßgenau. 

Ob es nur Gerüchte sind, dass man die Seiten nicht besucht hat, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke aber, dass 1.200 Strafanzeigen für sich und insgesamt nicht gerade für "saubere" Geschäfte sprechen. Interessanter wäre daher für mich, was die Behörden, u. a. die Staatsanwaltschaft, denn tun, um den Knaben das Handwerk zu legen. Und vor allem: wie lange das dauert. Die Tatsache, dass die Festnahme des Anwaltes der beiden Brüder wg. ftpwelt nun schon mehr als 2 Jahre zurück liegt, ohne dass ein Prozess stattgefunden hat, läßt mich befürchten, dass die Anzeigen mehr verwaltet werden, als dass man denen zielgerichtet und energisch nachgeht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



drboe schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre daher für mich, was die Behörden, u. a. die Staatsanwaltschaft, denn tun....


Das würde mich auch interessieren - insbesondere die Frage danach, wonach geforscht wird (wenn es denn so sein soll) und wie hier eine strafbare Handlung begründet wird.

Den Großteil der Strafanzeigen stelle ich mir mit folgender Qualität vor:

Nutzer melden sich bei irgendwas an und bekommen eine Rechnung - Anzeige, weil man weiß ja nicht mehr, für was man zahlen soll;
Kinder/Jugendliche melden sich bei irgendwas (mit falschem Gebutsdatum) an und weihen angesichts dem Druck der Rechnung (Mahnung) die Eltern ein - Papa erstattet Anzeige weil er sich (für seine Sprosse) betrogen fühlt;
Nutzer meldet sich an, bekommt eine Rechnung und googelt - bekommt was mit von der Abmahnwelle im Frühjahr 2006 und erstattet Anzeige, weil es ist ja (sMn) alles Betrug;
Nutzer meldet sich an, kann z. B. mit dem Inhalt jedoch nichts anfangen (z. B. bei p2p-heute) und findet den Preis zu hoch - Anzeige weil man aus der Rechnung raus will und der falschen Meinung ist, dass das die Behörden schon richten;
Nutzer meldet sich mit den Daten des Anzeigenerstatters an;
 So kommen über Monate hinweg wahrscheinlich sehr viele Anzeigen zu Stande, wobei der Großteil im Bundesgebiet versickert und nur ein Bruchteil in Rüsselsheim/Darmstadt auf der Halde landet.


----------



## drboe (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren - insbesondere die Frage danach, wonach geforscht wird (wenn es denn so sein soll) und wie hier eine strafbare Handlung begründet wird.


Ich weiß es nicht, vermute aber, dass es um den Vorwurf des Betrugs geht.



> Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


Die Begründung dürfte vermutlich sein, - ich habe keine solche Anzeige je gesehen - dass die Benutzer durch die Aufmachung der Seiten über die Kosten(-pflicht) getäuscht wurden. Man beachte, dass das Gesetz auch die Begriff "Entstellung" und "Unterdrückung" im Zusammenhang mit Betrug nennt. Und auch wenn die meisten Anzeigen vermutlich von Laien stammen, so sehen das immerhin auch Profis so:



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> "Das riecht doch verdächtig nach Betrug", sagt Anwalt Patrick Wauer, der 50 Schmidtlein-Opfer vertritt.


Wobei sich das natürlich auch auf die düftigen Inhalte beziehen kann. Z. B. weil nicht drin ist, was drauf steht:



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Wer beispielsweise songtexte-heute.de abonniert, kann 24 Monate belanglose Informationen über das Tauschen von Dateien im Internet abrufen. Keine Spur dagegen von Liedzeilen berühmter Popkünstler.


Der Spiegel selbst schreibt zwar etwas vorsichtiger von "dubiosen Methoden", "Internet-Abzockereien", "trüben Geschäften" und reingelegten Internetnutzern, meint aber letztlich das Gleiche. Auch der Autor da vermutet aber wohl, dass die Geschäfte folgenlos bleiben, denn er schreibt: _"Bisher ist es niemandem gelungen, diese Strukturen aufzubrechen. Denn in der Regel nutzen die findigen Geschäftemacher nur Gesetzeslücken aus, bis ihnen Ärger droht. Dann ändern sie ihre Masche."_ Diese Nicht-Gelingen kann ja auch damit zusammenhängen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaften das Problem durch "liegen lassen" erledigen. Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat es auch bei der "Dialer-Masche" frühzeitig Hinweise gegeben, dass nicht selten mit kriminellen Methoden gearbeitet wurde. Die Folgen für die "Anbieter"  waren m. E. ziemlich harmlos. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



drboe schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hat es auch
> bei der "Dialer-Masche" frühzeitig Hinweise gegeben, dass nicht selten mit
> kriminellen Methoden gearbeitet wurde. Die Folgen für die "Anbieter"  waren m.
> E. ziemlich harmlos.


Im Gegensatz zur Dialerei , die durch klare Vorschriften in den Griff bekommen wurde,
sehe ich hier kaum eine  Möglichkeit, durch Vorschriften den Verbraucher zu schützen. 
Die Masche wird mit ständig neuen Verpackungen an Frau/Mann  gebracht, wobei 
die "Geschäftsmodelle" sich ähneln wie ein Ei dem anderen.

Mit leeren Versprechungen und Nullinhalt unerfahrene User überrumpeln und 
massenhaft  Forderungen rauszujagen.

Dabei wird von vorherein einkalkuliert, dass nur ein Teil bezahlt. Das ist auch unerheblich 
da  Einnahmen minus den Gestehungs- und Betriebskosten der Abzockerseiten gleich  Reingewinn.

Sollte mal der eine oder andere es etwa zu heftig treiben  (Vanilla ) dann schadet 
das der Branche insgesamt wenig

Helfen kann hier nur breite Aufklärung, von der Strafjustiz erwarte ich in den 
allermeisten Fällen  keine  Hilfe


----------



## drboe (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Dialerei , die durch klare Vorschriften in den Griff bekommen wurde, ...


Ja, nach Schäden in Höhe von zig Millionen von Euro bei den Verbrauchern.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...sehe ich hier kaum eine  Möglichkeit, durch Vorschriften den Verbraucher zu schützen.


Wie wäre es mit konsequenter Anwendung ggf. Ausbau der Gesetze zum Fernabsatz? Damit liessen sich vermutlich die meisten Gaunereien verhindern.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dabei wird von vorherein einkalkuliert, dass nur ein Teil bezahlt.


Natürlich. Ist überhaupt ein Fall bekannt, bei dem die sauberen Brüder je Klage eingereicht haben, weil einer nicht zahlte? Denn eigentlich müssen die Prozesse fürchten, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Schon wegen der damit zwangsläufig verbundenen Publicity, die auch den letzten klickwütigen Internet-Idioten erreichen kann.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Helfen kann hier nur breite Aufklärung, von der Strafjustiz erwarte ich in den allermeisten Fällen  keine  Hilfe


Das kann schon Hand in Hand gehen. Bzw. könnte, verharrten Politik und Justizapparat bei solchen Themen nicht im Tiefschlaf. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*



drboe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit konsequenter Anwendung ggf. Ausbau der Gesetze zum Fernabsatz? Damit liessen sich vermutlich die meisten  Gaunereien verhindern.


Woher soll dafür die Unterstützung kommen?  Politik, Wirtschaft, Handel, Justiz? 
 Nein ich lache nicht... (und wenn es mir die Tränen in die Augen treibt)


drboe schrieb:


> Natürlich. Ist überhaupt ein Fall bekannt, bei dem die sauberen Brüder je Klage eingereicht haben, weil einer nicht zahlte?


Die haben nie selber Klage geführt, zu Dialerzeiten "besorgte" das  via Mainpean die DTAG  für sie. 
Da es dieses Versteckspiel hinter dem breiten  Kreuz von DTAG und mainpean  nicht mehr gibt, 
macht man es eben auf sich allein gestellt auf diese Tour.


drboe schrieb:


> Denn eigentlich müssen die Prozesse fürchten, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


Natürlich werden sie sich nie vor Gericht begeben, warum auch? Sie haben doch ihre "Einnahmen" wie 
zuvor beschrieben, warum sollten sie dann klagen?


drboe schrieb:


> Schon wegen der damit zwangsläufig verbundenen Publicity, die auch den letzten klickwütigen Internet-Idioten erreichen kann.


Dieses "Klientel" kann mit keiner  Publicity erreicht werden...

PS: schon zu Dialerzeiten gehörten sie zu den schweigsamsten der Branche....


----------



## Der Jurist (9 November 2006)

*AW: Die Masche der Brüder*

Neuigkeiten dazu in  Lawblog.


----------

